# How much longer until she's due?  First lambing season on my own.



## trampledbygeese (Feb 1, 2015)

This is my first lambing season on my own, so I would love some advice to tell how much longer till the cute little lambs pop out.

6 year old Katahdin ewe (hair sheep) is probably pregnant, unknown due date.  Udders changed shape last night, went from growing wider to wide and saggy.  Today there is obvious signs of something not-her moving inside her.  If I guess right, whatever it is has two heads and five legs - hopefully it's twins.  It's pushing against the side of her belly and is very active.  It's like it's trying to kick it's way out through her side.

She's eating smaller 'meals' but more frequent than normal (constant access to hay and pasture, moderate grain ration).  She's SUPER WIDE.  Much wider than any sheep I've seen before.  Not bloat wide, it's a different shape and even left and right. 

Normal interest in her environment, but a bit tetchy/tender about being touched the last two days.  Chewing cud as per usual.  No sudden change to her lamb-hole, just slightly longer than normal.

I don't know the ram, but possibly a charollais or charollais X.  These girls were mowing the lawn at a friends house, and the local ram broke the fence...&c &c.  Unfortunately my friends didn't think to note down what month this was, so I have no idea when to expect the lambs. 

These girls were suppose to be last Christmas dinner, but I didn't have the heart to butcher possibly pregnant sheep.  But now I'm having major doubts about the whole thing especially given that these two ewes have a long history of abandoning their lambs.  Good thing it's an easy milking breed, but still... so worried about everything. 

How much longer until she pops?  Two hours?  A week?  A month?

How often should I be checking in on her at this stage?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 2, 2015)

Pictures of her udder and lady parts would be helpful, but I'd say within the next month. It's hard to really determine anything without knowing the sheep or being able to handle her.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you for the advise.  I'll see what I can do with photos later today.

The udder is about half the size when I received her last year - the day after her lamb was weaned.  

If it makes a difference, here heat cycle fell on the full and new moon last fall.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 2, 2015)

Eating her breakfast as per current normal, full interest in her grain ration.

Her lamb-hole has changed colour overnight.  Dark pink, but not red yet.  Udders haven't increased much since yesterday.

Unfortunately she's shy about lifting her tail.  I wasn't able to get a good shot, but I'll try again later.

Thanks again for the help and advice.  Really hope these photos work.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm no help... last year my two ewes made their udders and i waited and waited on them almost two weeks to lamb, this year they made their udders one day and lambed the next.  all i can say is keep an eye on her


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 2, 2015)

If she were one of my girls, I'd say that she could have another few weeks. Without knowing her past history (what her udder looks like a certain times, etc...), it's hard to say for sure. She's definitely pretty close. I'm going to stick with my "within the next month" guess.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 5, 2015)

No lambs yet.  No change to lamb hole since the last report.  Udders and belly slightly larger.  Thing is still kicking inside her and makes her uncomfortable so that she takes a lot of care lying down and won't run quickly for anything.  

Here's a question:  Since I can't give her the vaccination booster when she's less than two weeks to 'hatch date', how long after the lamb(s) are born do I wait to give her the shot?


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 7, 2015)

Not the ewe I was worried about, but her daughter about three years old has white goo coming out her lamb-hole.  Just a bit at dusk, but much more as night descended.  She keeps backing up into the wall and looks 'weirded out' today.  'Weirded out' being my human interpretation of her behaviour.  Nuzzling at hay but not seriously into eating.

What does white goo mean?  Is this heat, labour, or nothing to worry about?  The udders seem over half full, so I'm guessing she is pregnant but is no where near as large as the other sheep.  Lamb hole still pale, but is getting quite long.

Question:  Should I start drinking coffee now for an allnighter?  How often should I go out to check on her?  

Sorry for the quality of the photo, but of course this doesn't happen till after dark.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 7, 2015)

I think you should be on lamb watch tonight.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 7, 2015)

*Lambs tonight?!?*  Exciting and scary.  Had little baby ducklings this morning, now little baby sheep tonight.  It must be spring time.

Just checked in on her again, an hour and a half since first white goo sighting.  Lots of white goo in a string down out of her lamb hole and to the ground.  Standing up and a bit restless instead of her usual laying down and chewing cud for this time of night.

Time to switch from wine to coffee.  There's going to be zero sleep tonight.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 7, 2015)

Ahhhh!!! Im getting so jealous, everyone is having babies except me xD!! We still have a month or so to go and we only have one ewe so Im super excited!!

Pink thoughts heading ur way !


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 7, 2015)

Another hour or so gone by and no real change.  Maybe a bit more pinkness to her lamb hole, but hard to be certain.  Udders look a bit bigger in this light.  She's having trouble finding a comfortable position.  Don't know if this means lambs tonight or not.

Basically she's getting fed up with me constantly checking on her.  My human understanding of her thoughts is 'if you keep looking at my private parts, I'm going to start charging you for it'.  Of course sheep don't really think that way.  Sheep thoughts are more like 'this is something different so I'm not sure if I like it'.  But what's a little anthropomorphizing between friends?

I'm going to have some tea and a nap.  That's the only way they come, if I fall asleep, so might as well get it over with early.  Plan to check in on her in 3 to 4 hours.  Going to keep my window ajar so I can hear if she needs me.  She'll wake the geese, the geese will wake me.  Everyone's right outside my window.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck on the lamb watch. With a string of goo that long I will say within the next 12 hours, but certainly can be sooner. I usually sleep for 2 hours and then check again.

If these ewes have a history of abandoning their lambs are you ready to bottle raise them? It is imperative that they get some colostrum in them ASAP even if you have to hog tie the ewe and milk her.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

2 hour naps, good to know.  Thank goodness I'm insomniac.

As you can tell, no napping yet.  Just checked on her again and gave her a rub (she likes rubs).  She's started the pawing at the ground behaviour.  Is it pawing if they have hooves?

Bottle feeding them is okay for us.  Not ideal of course, but we are prepared for it.  I even bought extra nipples - walk into the store and say to the clerk in my loudest indoor voice, 'Can I have half a dozen nipples please'.  The city folk who came to the shop for their gardening supplies were stunned.  It was awesome. 

These ewes are easy to handle and milk.  Going to take every effort to make the ewes take to the lambs, but of course not going to jeopardize the health of anyone to do so.  Thankfully the ewes have decided that they want to lamb in the jugs. 

I don't know for certain, but I don't think these ewes were kept in jugs before, and that might have been the trouble with them not taking to their lambs in the past.


My understanding of the theory (going from books and helping my friends lamb) is that having the colostrum within the first half hour is ideal, but within the first two hours is acceptable.  Any longer than that and problems become likely.  Does this sound right to you?

I wish I had some Colostrum in the freezer.  I think I might milk a bit of colostrum from this ewe after her lamb(s) have had their share.  That way I can always have some on hand just in case.


Question:  I really want to give these ewes their vaccines, but I can't if they are within two weeks of 'hatching'.  How many days after they lamb can I give them their shots?

edit for spelling, though I'm certain I missed a bunch.  Too tired to care about spelling any more tonight.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

2am and my second check on her since I last was here.

There is definitely something not right with her.  No chewing of cud, occasional discomfort, albeit mild.  Dreamy eyes that don't seem to focus much on the world around her.  

No change to her lamb hole that I can tell.

I'm filled with all those doubts you get at two in the morning.  What if she's not pregnant and it's something else entirely?  What if she is pregnant and it's something terrible she has going on?  

She probably is just taking her time going into labour.  She responds to me as normal and will get up when asked.  I guess another two hour nap and then go see her.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Feb 8, 2015)

hoping in an hour I see an update with the pictures of a lamb!!! should be any time!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2015)

trampledbygeese said:


> I even bought extra nipples - walk into the store and say to the clerk in my loudest indoor voice, 'Can I have half a dozen nipples please'.  The city folk who came to the shop for their gardening supplies were stunned.  It was awesome.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 8, 2015)

will be checking back in to see if we have lambs yet.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks pretty close to me,too.
Why don't you see if she has milk (colostrum)? Not 100%, but if you grasp the teat firmly at the top and tug gently downwards, with a slightly rotating action (remember to be gentle), and repeat this 2-3 times. then the presence of even a small amount of colostrum means she only has a day or two.

Good luck


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 8, 2015)

Hope all is well!


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

No lambs yet.  sigh.  

Haven't had a close look at her since 6am, but I can see from my window that she's up and about nibbling on grass.  

So very tired!  As you can imagine, 2 hour naps in this kind of situation translate to 10 minutes making tea, 20 min drinking tea, half an hour getting comfortable lying down, and an hour laying in the dark wondering if I missed my alarm.  I wish I was a sheep, apparently they only need a couple of hours sleep out of every 24.

Going to chalk it up as good practice for when serious lambing season arrives.  Still keeping a close eye on my ewe, but I wonder if her mum (the girl from my original post) is getting close as well as her lamb hole is looking a bit puffier.  

Thanks for the encouragement all.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2015)

These ewes/goats can you drive you crazy. My last one started with goo at about 7 AM and didn't kid until 2 AM. Yours has to be close.

As far as the vaccine, I have never given it close to birth as it won't do the lambs any good if you are too close to lambing; but I don't believe it is dangerous.  I would do the ewes right after lambing and then the lambs at 1-3 weeks since the ewe has not been vaccinated. 

You sound like you are prepared. Good luck and keep us posted. And yes, keeping them confined after birthing can really help with the bonding.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the encouraging words.

Gone midday and still no lambs.   Soooo tired!  All the ewe wants to do is lye down and watch the ducklings.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

Ducklings, to tide you over until lamb photos.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

Another sunset and no new sheep.  Both these girls are munching happily on their pasture.

There is definitely something unusual about this girl, but if she's going into labour, she's certainly good at hiding it.  No more white goo since last night.

Sigh.  Is it actually impending lambs or could something else be wrong with her?  I don't even know if she's pregnant.  She's a good deal smaller than the old girl we know for certain has little ones inside her.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 8, 2015)

If she were my sheep, I would have examined her this morning to make sure things were ok. Maybe she was just losing her plug, but I've never seen that much goo and had it not be labor. Was the goop white (opaque) or a clear/slightly cloudy amber? 

If she's eating and not seeming uncomfortable or distressed than you are probably fine. Most people aren't comfortable doing an internal exam and that's ok.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

White opaque.  Very slippery (I got some on me, it was like hand cream).  

There are rams within smelling distance, so if this is just heat, I would think she would show other signs (ie, standing at the fence, wagging tail, and yelling for the ram to come and visit).  She shows none of this.

Smaller appetite than usual, but definitely self initiating eating (aka, she goes off looking for food instead of waiting for us to bring it to her).

I worry about doing an internal exam, mostly because I don't know what to feel for.  Well, I know the theory, but not the actual feelings.  I worry about making things worse or causing her extra stress in my ignorance.  Since she can eat, poop, pee and walk on her own initiative, I'm going to just keep observing for now.

I did the eye and gum check for parasites two weeks ago, nothing worrying me there.  Will have another check in the morning.

Minerals she has her cobalt salt lick, her regular sheep mineral lick, and a hand full of sheep text with extra selenium (we have extreme lack of Se locally).  Hay free feed and a variety of pasture plants.  Hopefully not dopy from mineral deficiency, but I don't know.  Maybe I'm just too tired to think straight.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2015)

If it's white it is her mucous plug and she could still go a few days. If it is amber colored it is amniotic fluid and labor is imminent.

As far as selenium, we have the same problem. Low selenium can cause long labors and a long time between lambs being born. There is not much you can do for the ewe at this point but if the lambs are weak, no suck reflex, or back legs that buckle I would consider a bo-se injection, but I don't know if you can get that in Canada.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 8, 2015)

There is a Se injection.  Drat my foolishness for not ordering some.  Thank you greatly for reminding me. Drat tomorrow for being a holiday and the (affordable) vet for being closed.  Thank you neighbours for having goats and most likely keeping a supply of Se shots I can mooch off of in an emergency.

My friend had her sheep on my property for a lambing season and one of her poor lambs got Se deficiency, it was horrible, but eventually we got the lamb better.  That's why I've been spending the last little while with the Se supplement in my girls feed.  It seems to do a lot of good for them and according to one of my mentors also wards off (starts with M, means infected milk production thingy).

I have the vaccine (tetanus and some other standard stuff) on hand and a pick-me-up vitamin shot thing with lots of Bvits in it.  It's in the fridge and I can't remember what it's called. Out of wormer, but need to change that anyway as Ivomec isn't as effective as before.  I worm on demand, but have two small flocks so I can usually catch the signs early.

Elasticator, nipples, bottles, milking pails, rubbing alcohol, iodine, cut my fingernails, halters, rope, jugs, fresh bedding for jugs, molasses, buckets, book with pictures in it for lambing, towels, coffee, some of the basic meds, needles, the number of three sheep/goat experts within ten minutes of here, the number of two vets who see sheep, one of which is open 24 hours a day (but would cost more than these two girls are worth to go in after hours), more coffee, two seasons experience assisting with lambing, and this forum.  Can't think of what else I need except to relax. 

Going to go back to the every 4 hour check.  That way I can get at least some shut eye.  I sleep with one ear and the window open so I will wake up if anything changes out there.

Thanks again for the help.  Glad I don't need to freak out just yet.  By this time next year I'm going to be so laid back about lambing, but this year, the first on my own, I'm a bundle of nerves.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 9, 2015)

Another rainy 4 am.  We got to stop meeting this way.

The geese were honking up a storm, so I went out to see everyone.  Ewe number two, the younger girl with the white goo (named Blossom, her mum from the OP is named Buttercup) was standing in a weird, I'm uncomfortable way.  Again, my interpretation of sheep thought, but what it looks like is she was standing with her head low to the ground, almost touching the ground and her forehead pressed lightly against the wall of the jug. Ears drooping.  Backend pressed hard against the adjoining wall.  Minimal response to the environment.  She moved if the flashlight came near her and responded normally to touch, but then when the stimulus stopped, she pawed the ground and went back to her weird, I'm uncomfortable stance.  Completely zones out with her eyes open and not responding normally to sound.

This is weird, even for her.

So I rush back to the house, through the rain and mud to find my camera, thinking I got to get a picture of this stance.  By the time I get back out there she's laying down comfortably chewing her cud like nothing is wrong with the world.  Completely normal response to all stimulus.  Eyes alert, ears alert, everything sheep equivalent of content.

Of course Buttercup, the old ewe, is laying down chewing her cud the whole time, watching this with what looks like a amused grin.  Of course it's only the way the flashlight illuminates her face, but if she wasn't a sheep, I would say she's chuckling at me.

No change to lamb holes, no more mucus, no signs of lambs.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 9, 2015)

They will drive you nuts. 

I remember the first year kidding, only 3 does and no problems and I was totally unprepared and I had to idea how wrong it could go, ignorance was so blissful.

I kidded out 13 kids in Jan and no problems with the births. (knock on wood) but I am  older and wiser but all the means is that I worry more as I know now what can go wrong.

I have another 12 does to freshen before I am done this year, they will start again in March.

Oh, I think the M word is mastitis.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 9, 2015)

I know how frustrating - and humorous - it can be!  I had three pregnant ewes last year.  Two lambed a week or two after the 'first possible date', the other was a ewe lamb.  For over a month I was sure she was going to lamb 'any day now'.  I kept track of udder, vulva, discharge, behavior, appetite, everything...  I spent weeks getting up in the middle of the night to check on her.  She finally lambed - Six Weeks Later!  

It does sound like yours is close - I will keep my fingers crossed for you and her!


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you, thank you.

I'm trying to keep the humour going, even if I am a major grumpyface today.  Can't blame the sheep for being sheep.

Nothing today, normal sheep behaviour, but smaller meals of course.  Every now and again one will suddenly stop, turn her head and look at her back side as if to say 'huh?  What was that?'  then quietly go back to munching on grass.

Tomorrow's probably the day.  I'm going to be out all day, so of course that's when the lambs will pop.   But what can you do?  I can't put this errand off any longer.

Then again, it may be in two weeks.  The joke around here is that they are holding off for Chinese New Year so they can welcome in the year of the sheep.  I tell the ewes we go by the Japanese calendar in our house, where the year of the sheep began the first of Jan and they can pop anytime they want to... but they just look at me and chew their cud as if they don't understand any of these noises the weird human makes, but maybe she will give us another rub behind the ear if we pretend to pay attention.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes...keep that humour intact!!!!  Hoping it is not a long wait, but one day when I have more time I will tell you how we handled our first lambing seasons....sigh....oh...and wondered, where in Canada are you?  I'm from Saskatchewan and then Northwest Ontario...I see ..... Location:  Canada   and I get a lil homesick.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 10, 2015)

Another day, another day without lambs.

I thought for certain today would be THE day given that no one would be with the ewes for almost eight hours.  They were both a little off their feed this morning.

Came home, no lambs.

Udders look almost full size, and both girls have middle-pink lamb holes.

I wonder if I go out there and read them the chapter of the book which says how they should present pre-lambing.  I did that to my ducks and the next day they did exactly all the things the book says that muscovy ducks NEVER EVER do.  So, maybe I'll just keep the books indoors.

Canada, I'm on the little Island off the bottom, left coast.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 10, 2015)

I thought for sure you would have lambs too, always happens when you are gone or you have given up. So I guess you just need to stop looking and will happen when it happens. Makes us all crazy


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 11, 2015)

Big bloody balloon coming out the lamb hole of buttercup - old ewe.  More updates later.  Fingers cross it's champagon and cigars.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 11, 2015)

well she is  going to give you a lamb shortly. Hoping it is all uneventful and let us know. Good luck.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you.

Half an hour in, give or take, and she's putting in a lot of effort and occasional complaint.  So hard not to jump in there and do something, but I have to give her time to do it herself.  Bloody balloon thing has tripled in size... down to the ground now.  Did a search of the pasture to make certain it wasn't afterbirth, but no lambkins kicking about yet.  

oh, noise just changed, going out again.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

Hopefully you will see some front feet soon.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 12, 2015)

That's one!

Four legs, with hooves on the end of each one.  One head, two eyes, one mouth, a nose, two ears, and a tail.  Sucking milk - though I did get a bit frustrated watching the lamb suckle the elbow and guided her to the right location.  No sign of a ram-sack  I could make the joke of a boy without a winkle, but I don't know if anyone would get the reference.

Massive big lamb compared to the sheep - at least in my limited experience.

Mum is totally bonding with this little creature.  It's strong.

Going to get the molasses ready and some fresh bedding.

Afterbirth - I think - is coming out, but as I write, it sounds like I need to go out there and check for twins.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

Congratulations. maybe another one ??


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 12, 2015)

Lamb number two, waited 15 min from hoof showing, mum couldn't make any progress and was getting very distressed, so I helped her pull.  It came out backwards and was very dead.  Did everything I could to get life into it but no.  

Feeling shell shocked.

Going back to check on mum and lamb number one.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahh, sorry. Those things happen, never easy but part of it all. Hope that lamb one and mom are doing ok. Glad you were there to help her.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words.

Mum hasn't got up since I pulled the lamb, but she seems very relaxed.  Nuzzling lamb number one, dunk molasses drink, nibbling on hay.  Looks like the afterbirth has come out.

Noise has changed again... triplets?  A pale bubble has come out of her lamb hole... maybe more afterbirth???  Mum up and about again, going at the hay like a good thing.

Picture of lamb number one.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 12, 2015)

Everyone's doing fine in sheep-land right now.

The thing that's keeping me awake now is the dead lamb.  Why did it die?  What did I do wrong?  What did I do right?  What can I do better next time?  

Can anyone suggest a good reference for this kind of situation?  

Are there any uses for a stillborn lamb?  I'm thinking rennet needs to be from one that has suckled, is this right?  I hate to just toss it out.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 12, 2015)

There are so many reason why a lamb could be born dead. Don't beat yourself up. Even those of us that have been at this for years still have things like this happen. 

I would just get rid of the dead baby. You could skin it and have the hide tanned, but that's as far as I'd go.

You did a great job! You have a healthy lamb on the ground, mom is taking care of it, you should be pleased. Not every lambing will have a good outcome and usually there is absolutely nothing you could have done.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Purplequeenvt.  I'm absolutely thrilled with living lamb.  The geese don't know what the lamb sound is, so they called me out every hour.  I got to spend a lot of time with lamb and mummy during the night.

The more I think about it, the more I wonder if it just started breathing too soon and suffocated.  Still, I would really like to know if I did anything wrong with the nutrition and feeding.  I think I'll skin the dead one and have a look at the organs before feeding the carcass to the compost.  Anything special I should look for?

*Questions: * 

Mum still has some mucky string hanging out of her lamb hole.  She stopped pushing in earnest about 8 hours ago.  Should I pull it out?

Shots?  When to give her the vaccine?  She seems a bit pale under the eyelids and gums compared to a few days ago, should I give that vitamin booster thing - and if so, any good reference on how to do a in the muscle shot?  I've only done under skin shot.

How long to give little lamb her shot?

How long until I can milk her?  Her udders and GINORMOUS and I think bothering her.  Little lamb is drinking, but not a lot.  I do plan to milk mum for my own consumption later, but wonder if I should be helping relieve the load now and freezing the milk for emergency lambing.  

If I give her the shots, I'm guessing there is a time I can't use the milk for human consumption.  Off to read the label.  

Is there a home remedy to streamline caffeine directly into my brain?  SO... BLEEPING... TIRED!


Also, ewe number two, Blossom, has uber-full udders this morning.  It's going to be another one of those nights I bet.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

I have had more than a few goat kids born dead, it just happens. If they are coming out breech they have a much higher chance of drowning in amniotic fluid and time is critical. They need to be out NOW.  When they are delivered many times you have to swing them head down, rub them vigorously, suction out the mouth and nose and even then it may not survive. But it could have been dead already, they do die in utero and we just never know what happened. Some times they are born alive and dead the next day, nature has a way far beyond us.

I will be watching for the next one to lamb.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2015)

so sorry you lost one of the lambs but purplequeenvt is right, not everything works out.  sounds like you did everything you could have done.  don't beat yourself up.  on to the next one and congratulations on the first one.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

Leave the yucky stuff on mom, that is pretty normal but she should get rid of it all within 24 hours. Pulling on it can be dangerous for the ewe. She will have discharge for week and if you have coyotes now is prime time so me extra careful.

I would worm her; a worm "bloom" after the stress of birth is not unusual And you can give the CDT vaccine anytime. I am not good at IM shots so no advice on that one.

You can give baby her vaccine in 3 weeks, or sooner, but if you do it sooner she will need it again at 3-4 weeks, and then 4 weeks later.

I usually wait 2 weeks to milk  but you might milk some colostrum out and freeze it for emergencies. It is good for a year in the freezer.

I don't know of the milk with holding time on CDT vaccines, I actually never thought about that. There is one for worming meds and it depends on what you use.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 12, 2015)

_Thanks Purplequeenvt.  I'm absolutely thrilled with living lamb.  The geese don't know what the lamb sound is, so they called me out every hour.  I got to spend a lot of time with lamb and mummy during the night.

The more I think about it, the more I wonder if it just started breathing too soon and suffocated.  Still, I would really like to know if I did anything wrong with the nutrition and feeding.  I think I'll skin the dead one and have a look at the organs before feeding the carcass to the compost.  Anything special I should look for?_

*Breech babies have a higher risk of dying while being born. The cord can break prematurely or get pinch causing the lamb to take a breath.* 


_Questions: 

Mum still has some mucky string hanging out of her lamb hole.  She stopped pushing in earnest about 8 hours ago.  Should I pull it out?
_
*Nope, don't pull it. It is completely normal for them to have all sorts of discharge after lambing. Sometimes up to a month after.*

_Shots?  When to give her the vaccine?  She seems a bit pale under the eyelids and gums compared to a few days ago, should I give that vitamin booster thing - and if so, any good reference on how to do a in the muscle shot?  I've only done under skin shot.

How long to give little lamb her shot?

How long until I can milk her?  Her udders and GINORMOUS and I think bothering her.  Little lamb is drinking, but not a lot.  I do plan to milk mum for my own consumption later, but wonder if I should be helping relieve the load now and freezing the milk for emergency lambing.  

If I give her the shots, I'm guessing there is a time I can't use the milk for human consumption.  Off to read the label.
_
*CD&T can be given at any time. Same with the dewormer. Here's a link to a PDF with information on different dewormers. http://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/files/ACSRPC-anthelmintic-dosing-tables_Final_May-2014.pdf Scroll down to the goat section for milk withdrawal. There aren't really any guidelines for withdrawal time in sheep so I would use the goat time. 

We generally give CD&T shots to our lambs when they are 3 weeks old and then again when they are 6 weeks.

If you are planning on milking her, I'd start now. You won't want to drink the milk for a few days since it will still be colostrum, but you want to keep her milk production up. Saving the milk for emergencies is a great idea. I usually try to milk sheep that have singles (plenty of milk to spare) and save it. Freeze it in smaller amounts so that you don't have to thaw and potentially waste the whole batch.

At some point you will need to separate baby. I would separate them at night and then milk first thing in the morning. Baby gets whatever you leave behind and all the milk from the rest of the day. This way, if there is a morning that you know that you won't be able to milk, you can leave them together and baby takes care of the milk.

IM (intramuscular) shots are not hard. I like to use the meaty part of the hind leg on the sheep. Just stick the needle in. Try not to stab too close to the bony areas. Most injections can be given IM or SQ (subcutaneous). *
_
Is there a home remedy to streamline caffeine directly into my brain?  SO... BLEEPING... TIRED!
_
*I wish! I'm not a coffee drinking, but there are times when I wish that I were. Now being one of them.*
_

Also, ewe number two, Blossom, has uber-full udders this morning.  It's going to be another one of those nights I bet.
_
*They like to keep things interesting for us. At least they are going close together, you won't have a couple weeks of no sleep.*


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you very much for the advice.

I tried milking just now with no luck.  She says she hurts/uncomfortable in the udders.  I would be too if mine were that full.  

Little lamb is pee/poop goo so she's getting some milk, but looks a bit thin.  No big fat full lamb belly, but maybe I just missed it.  Keeping a close eye on things, and going to build some sort of headlock device for mum so I can get some milk out of her.

Talked to the vet, ordered a different wormer - Valva-something, which will also work on my goat(s).  Apparently it's a not-while-pregnant wormer.  Also ordered Se shots and needles.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 12, 2015)

Valbazen? You aren't supposed to use it for 45 days after breeding. It apparently safe after that, but I don't like using it all while they are pregnant.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

Is Ivermectin not working on the worms? It is usually the one to start with and then go to the Valbazen or Cydectin if it isn't working. I would try the ivermectin first and then have a fecal done and see what's up. No need to worm with something you don't need and make those little nasty blood suckers resistant even quicker.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Congratulations on that big beautiful lamb!!!!  Love the colour!  And so sorry about the one born dead


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats on the lamb, and sorry about the other one.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 13, 2015)

Blossom (younger sheep with the white goo) made two boys.  I have enormous heartshaped feelings towards her right now.  She waited till 5am to feel a little funny, 7am, started labour, and popped both the boys out in under four minutes.  Both strong, both had a suckle.  Blossom had a bit of trouble counting to two, for a while there, and didn't clear the guck off the mouth of lamb number two - so I stepped in, got him breathing and reminded her that she has two.  She's got the hang of it now.

Photos later.

Shame about them being boys, but I guess her thought was if we had boys to eat we won't want to eat them. Given how well the bonding went, and how calm the mums have been... I think she's right.  

Next I have to find the how to use the elasticator thread and find out if I did indeed buy the right size rubber bands.  I'm not a fan of banding, but can't afford to pay for surgical castration or for fence repair supplies (we kept the rams intact last year). 

A month rest until the next four sheep come due.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2015)

trampledbygeese said:


> Blossom (younger sheep with the white goo) made two boys.  I have enormous heartshaped feelings towards her right now.  She waited till 5am to feel a little funny, 7am, started labour, and popped both the boys out in under four minutes.  Both strong, both had a suckle.  Blossom had a bit of trouble counting to two, for a while there, and didn't clear the guck off the mouth of lamb number two - so I stepped in, got him breathing and reminded her that she has two.  She's got the hang of it now.
> 
> Photos later.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Our ewe is due about 2-4 weeks too! Thinking *PINK *for the rest of your season !


Can't wait for pictures


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 13, 2015)

The elastrator is really easy to use. There is only one size band as far as I know. The ones I've seen are orange or green. 

Easiest way is to have some else hold the lamb belly up and facing towards you. Check to make sure both nuts are descended. Open up the band with the tool and place over the scrotum and testicles. Close the tool, but do not release the band until you are sure both testicles are fully inside the scrotum. The band needs to be placed below the nipples. Once your are sure both are in there, slide the band off.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 13, 2015)

Two boys.  Only a three hours old and already acting like brats. 

6 days from white goo sighting.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 13, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> The elastrator is really easy to use. There is only one size band as far as I know. The ones I've seen are orange or green.
> 
> Easiest way is to have some else hold the lamb belly up and facing towards you. Check to make sure both nuts are descended. Open up the band with the tool and place over the scrotum and testicles. Close the tool, but do not release the band until you are sure both testicles are fully inside the scrotum. The band needs to be placed below the nipples. Once your are sure both are in there, slide the band off.



You make it sound SO easy!  
Thank you for the walk through.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 13, 2015)

Baby girl from... how many weeks ago was that?  Day before yesterday!  Feels like a month.

11 days after first sign of kicking.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!  They are fine looking boys and that little ewe lamb is so cute!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my gawsh  

My jealousy continues!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 13, 2015)

Congratulations on getting that over with for now. Good looking little lambs coming from some weed eater sheep. They are adorable.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone.  They are cute aren't they.

and a big

Thank YOU!

for all your help and encouragement.  You made a big difference.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm usually up late so you gave me some good reading the other night so I should be the one thanking you. Looking forward to watching them grow and really glad that the ewes are liking their lambs.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 15, 2015)

I just realized that there's a little over three weeks till the next lot of lambs come due!  

Not certain if I should be  or  or simply .  

Need to do some major sheep moving next week - take the hair sheep and put them in the empty pasture.  Put the main flock full of prego-black welsh mountain and welsh mountain X sheep, in the big pasture next to my window.  These pastures are not close together!  I wish I had a boyfriend - um, I mean sheep dog.  I wonder if geese can be trained to herd sheep.  Really wish I had done more work on halter training over the winter.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Love your sense of humour !!!!  Boyfriend, sheep dog, geese...whatever works ;


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 19, 2015)

No boyfriend yet, but I did manage to scare off two more candidates by offering them to come and wrestle my sheep for sheering day.  sigh, I might have to lower my standards.  Who am I kidding?  It's always going to be 'love me, love my livestock.'

*Question for you:*  Mum number one - 6 year old Buttercup with the huge lambs (one made it one didn't), is still bleeding from her lamb hole.  Not a lot but enough that her tale is getting matted in blood.  It's been 8 days since she 'hatched' out her lambs.  Thankfully no flies yet, but I was wondering if there is something more I should do?  

Normal appetite and behaviour, no signs of gums or under eyelids going pale.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2015)

The discharge is perfectly normal, it can go on for a few weeks.  I try to keep them washed off but I have the advantage of putting the goats on a stand for milking so they are an captive victim. I have trimmed their hair a few times to cut out the dried blood.  Nothing to worry about, just disgusting looking.


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats on the babies!


----------

